# New cue complete (first using CNC for inlays)



## Guerra Cues

Hey folks,

Just thought it would be a good idea to share this with you guys...

The butt sleeve of the cue as well all the ringwork was done by using the ShopBot Desktop CNC with the 4th axis.

The inlays are ivory about 0.030" and the dots inside the ivory are 3mm abalone dots.

The wood on the cue is cocobolo and the wrap is bison leather.

[attachment=11470]

[attachment=11471]

[attachment=11472]

[attachment=11474]


----------



## Mike1950

I see no pictures?? Also where do you get your ivory............


----------



## Kevin

I can't see them either but all the members that liked his post must have been able to. Weird. I've copied the url's and imported them into paint and resizing them, then will upload onto our server. We'll get this picture thing figured out eventually.


----------



## Kevin

Tony,

Beautiful job on the cue and your pictures are great. I could learn a thing or three from you about taking pictures. 

Love the way you cut that butt piece to get the "twist" that's cool.


----------



## Vern Tator

Wow, now that is a cue! Must be made for playing a better game than I do.


----------



## davidgiul

Beautiful work. I take it the finish is clear cote?


----------



## Guerra Cues

Joe Rebuild said:


> WOW Tonly, That is gorgeous. I will be in touch! I'm thinking blue mahoe burl and alligator skin



U get me a full alligator skin and I will do the cue for free :wacko1:


----------



## Guerra Cues

Kevin said:


> I can't see them either but all the members that liked his post must have been able to. Weird. I've copied the url's and imported them into paint and resizing them, then will upload onto our server. We'll get this picture thing figured out eventually.



Kevin,

All I do is copy and paste the IMG url from Photobucket and paste it in the message and those urls erros come up all the time. Now it looks ok.


----------



## Mike1950

Guerra Cues said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW Tonly, That is gorgeous. I will be in touch! I'm thinking blue mahoe burl and alligator skin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U get me a full alligator skin and I will do the cue for free :wacko1:
Click to expand...


Watch what you say- ya might get the skin with the gator in it.


----------



## Kevin

Guerra Cues said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see them either but all the members that liked his post must have been able to. Weird. I've copied the url's and imported them into paint and resizing them, then will upload onto our server. We'll get this picture thing figured out eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> All I do is copy and paste the IMG url from Photobucket and paste it in the message and those urls erros come up all the time. Now it looks ok.
Click to expand...


Yeah I actually uploaded your pics on our server Tony after I resized them. They were like 1000 pixels or something and I resized down to 799. It looks like Lee set the max pixels from 1000 down to 800. Like I say we're working on this and will get everything streamlined soon. It's a work in progress. That's what my wife says I am. Maybe she'll get me ironed out one day too (but I bet Lee get's the pitcure thing fixed before my wife gets the husband thing fixed).


----------



## davidgiul

Kevin said:


> Guerra Cues said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see them either but all the members that liked his post must have been able to. Weird. I've copied the url's and imported them into paint and resizing them, then will upload onto our server. We'll get this picture thing figured out eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> All I do is copy and paste the IMG url from Photobucket and paste it in the message and those urls erros come up all the time. Now it looks ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I actually uploaded your pics on our server Tony after I resized them. They were like 1000 pixels or something and I resized down to 799. It looks like Lee set the max pixels from 1000 down to 800. Like I say we're working on this and will get everything streamlined soon. It's a work in progress. That's what my wife says I am. Maybe she'll get me ironed out one day too (but I bet Lee get's the pitcure thing fixed before my wife gets the husband thing fixed).
Click to expand...

Not enough starch in the world to get you ironed out.:davidguil:


----------



## Guerra Cues

Joe Rebuild said:


> Are you sure you want a "full" skin? The larger ones will have a lot of "hornback" that you may not be able to use for cue's.



I have a friend that makes pool cue cases :)


----------



## Mike1950

Joe Rebuild said:


> Guerra Cues said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you want a "full" skin? The larger ones will have a lot of "hornback" that you may not be able to use for cue's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a friend that makes pool cue cases :)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok i'll see what I can rustle up.
Click to expand...


I can see it now- Joe standing in the front of the canoe with the spear and zoe rowing- rustleing up a gator skin.............:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## DKMD

Mike1950 said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guerra Cues said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you want a "full" skin? The larger ones will have a lot of "hornback" that you may not be able to use for cue's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a friend that makes pool cue cases :)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok i'll see what I can rustle up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see it now- Joe standing in the front of the canoe with the spear and zoe rowing- rustleing up a gator skin.............:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
Click to expand...


I see another injury for Zoe! Haven't you noticed that she seems to get hurt every time she helps that knucklehead with something?!

Zoe, stay clear of Rob while he's hunting wabbits(and gators)!


----------



## davidgiul

Joe Rebuild said:


> Guerra Cues said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you want a "full" skin? The larger ones will have a lot of "hornback" that you may not be able to use for cue's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a friend that makes pool cue cases :)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok i'll see what I can rustle up.
Click to expand...

Snuck a picture of Joe Rebuild rustling up some gator.:davidguil:
[attachment=11607]
Courtesy of the Crochety ole Forester


----------



## brown down

davidgiul said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guerra Cues said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you want a "full" skin? The larger ones will have a lot of "hornback" that you may not be able to use for cue's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a friend that makes pool cue cases :)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok i'll see what I can rustle up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snuck a picture of Joe Rebuild rustling up some gator.:davidguil:
> 
> Courtesy of the Crochety ole Forester
Click to expand...

now thats funny right there!

outstanding job on the cues. man you have some talent. i hope you are getting a well deserved price for your artwork


----------



## davduckman2010

davidgiul said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guerra Cues said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you want a "full" skin? The larger ones will have a lot of "hornback" that you may not be able to use for cue's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a friend that makes pool cue cases :)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok i'll see what I can rustle up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snuck a picture of Joe Rebuild rustling up some gator.:davidguil:
> 
> Courtesy of the Crochety ole Forester
Click to expand...

 i think he just decided that one wasnt big enough


----------



## Rkent

Nice job. What is the finish?


----------



## Guerra Cues

Rkent said:


> Nice job. What is the finish?



Auto clear


----------



## jimmyjames

Guerra Cues said:


> Rkent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job. What is the finish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auto clear
Click to expand...


When you wet sand and buff the clear do you spin it on the lathe? I used to paint cars and used a lot of high solid clears, what brand do you use?


----------



## Guerra Cues

jimmyjames said:


> When you wet sand and buff the clear do you spin it on the lathe? I used to paint cars and used a lot of high solid clears, what brand do you use?



PPG. Spin the cue and use a cheap HF air buffer.


----------

